# Sydney this weekend anyone?



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Is anyone planning on braving the weather in Sydney this weekend?

I was thinking I might grab a raincoat and hit Long Bay (Malabar) or Port Hacking depending on the conditions (wave height/swell may rule out Long Bay).


----------

